# نطلب العون من من عنده خلفية على نضام القياسات الحرارية



## الغزال البري (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني انا محتاج مساعدة في طريقة ايجاد او سءالي كالاتي :
how we can obtain the frequency response of a first-order system using laplace
وشكرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## م/السعودي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى ان تجد غايتك في الموقع هذاhttp://www.freestudy.co.uk ثم ادخلControl Syst Eng D227 والله يوفقك


----------

